# Introducing Rascal and Pixie!



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new member, located in Toronto. I've been following this forum for a few weeks but have finally found the time to join. My husband and I brought home our two Havanese puppies, Rascal and Pixie, on June 21, at 11 weeks old. The avatar picture shows them at 11 weeks. Rascal is the black and white guy and Pixie is the sable girl. They are the same age (2 days apart) from different litters. I don't have recent pictures although we keep trying to photograph them, but they either come out a blur (active little guys!) or you can't see their eyes and faces clearly. But now, at 19 weeks, they are a lot furrier and have grown some too! Pixie is getting lighter, turning a silvery grey with some light apricot. We love her colour and are going to see if we can let her hair grow long to keep the dark ticking on the ends. Rascal has a few black areas that are growing out white, and white areas that are growing out black. Havanese colouring is really fun!

I would be interested in knowing other's experiences with raising two puppies of the same age at once. We are finding that it is extra work, which we expected, as we try to do some things separately. We understand that the puppies need separate time so as not to bond to each other closer than to us, and also so that they can function individually if one is absent for some reason. So we do some training and walking separately, but not all the time. They like to tussle a lot, which we allow up to a point, and then they must go to their own mat (right now just towels as the puppies are a bit chewy!) and settle themselves with their own nylabone or chew toy. This is gradually starting to work, as they understand more and more what we want of them.

I am amazed at how bright these pups are, and how quickly they learn! They really are the very best little dogs! But of course, you all know that already.

I don't have recent photos (I will try to remedy that) but I do have a few videos we took of them when we first brought them home, and then again at 13 weeks. You can view them on YouTube here:






Rascal tricks






Pixie tricks






Dorothy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dorothy! Wow, second person from Toronto in 2 days.. lol 
We are taking over! What breeder did you get your havs from?

Ryan


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your two littls Havs -- you're definitely going to endear yourself to everyone because you've already posted videos! Too cute. 

Jane


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I got my Havs from Fayral Kennels (Faith Towriss) in Mt. Forest. She did a great job - they came knowing their names and well handled with no issues of shyness, etc. They're sweet little guys with wonderful temperament - outgoing, friendly and eager to please.

Dorothy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi DOrothy, Welcome!

I am also a new Hav owner, although I started with just one.<g>

My guy is Kodi (Starnborn Kodak Moment) and he looks a lot like your little Rascal! Here's a picture of my guy!

Karen


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Dorothy, Rascal and Pixie!! Welcome to the forum, so glad to see so many sweet hav's this week  Your 2 are just so sweet and smart too. Love the tricks they know just at 13 weeks. Looks like TO might have enough people to have a great playdate sometime!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome everyone!
We have another Pixie!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, Karen, your Kodi does look a lot like Rascal, including the same impudent face!

Dorothy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! So many new puppies, very exciting! Your two are adorable.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

So cute. Good job on training.

Welcome.

:tea:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dorothy, Rascal and Pixie. They're both so adorable. I loved watching the videos.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dorothy! Rascal and Pixie are adorable! I imagine that it must be a lot of work with two puppies, but they will really keep each other entertained and happy. I love the videos...so cute, and they are doing a great job with the tricks already.
Gina


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So cute!! I'm very impressed with the videos - both puppies are doing so well - Kipling is now 13 weeks and can do sit and down. How did you teach high 5 - SO endearing.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Your pups are so adorable and very smart! I loved the videos. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! The videos were great...Rascal and Pixie are not only adorable, but smart too


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We taught High 5 with clicker training. We didn't use clicker training on our previous dog, but decided to try it with these. After about 3 clicks followed immediately by treats, both dogs had figured out that the click was a good thing! High 5 is their best trick as Havanese are so active with their feet and paws. We found that we only had to show them a couple of times what we wanted (lift their paws up with our hand, click and treat) and they figured it out. We're finding both dogs immensely easy to train, but with differences. Pixie is quiet and calm and likes to think about it, then she'll do whatever it is we want with a very quiet intensity. Rascal gets all excited and jumps around like a yo-yo until finally he throws himself into a down, or flings his paw up for a High 5. It's really very funny!

If you're interested in learning more about clicker training, I bought a couple of books and read a lot of the information on this site:

http://www.clickertraining.com/

There are videos also showing people using clickers to train everything from cats to horses. Very cool!

Dorothy


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dorothy! Rascal & Pixie are just adorable and so smart - loved the videos.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome.... The havanese population does seem to be booming theses days in the Toronto area. Muffin joined our house hold last year in July at 4 months. I am sure you will enjoy the havanese spirit and companionship.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to another Cdn. Hav owner! Dorothy, your pups are adorable !! Congratulations. Two, huh? You are very courageous! lol Pat (from Qubec, and Seymour and Harley's mom) also got two at the same time so I'm sure you can get some great pointers from her. Her boys are not quite a year old yet.

The videos are great and I can't wait to get to know you, Pixie and Rascal a little more. Love their names!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Impressive...that's all I can say!
Congrats and welcome. Mine were 8 months a part, and a lot of puppy work. It seems like I was housetraining for a year. I can't imagine two little ones at the same time. You're brave. They are both adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, and you are already a good forum member! Love the videos, your pups are cute and smart!


----------

